# no HD Bears at Lions?



## JustinBrown (Feb 1, 2007)

my Bears at Lions game on DirecTV on FOX is in SD. guide says should be HD. WTF?

update: switched to HD after about 5 minutes of play. thank god!


----------



## jpretguy (Dec 29, 2007)

Now it's up in HD!!!!!:grin:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Always nice to watch your team lose in HD aint it?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

da bears da bears....ditka ditka.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

Always nice when someone at master control at a local affiliate is asleep at the switch.

My local CBS station does this all the time. A couple minutes into the show someone realizes they forgot to "turn"on" the HD.


----------



## jtcrusader (Jun 13, 2007)

diggerg56 said:


> Always nice when someone at master control at a local affiliate is asleep at the switch.
> 
> My local CBS station does this all the time. A couple minutes into the show someone realizes they forgot to "turn"on" the HD.


Apparently, something with the alignment of the earth, the sun, and the FOX Satellite, has caused this nationwide.


----------



## donkeylips (Jul 16, 2008)

jtcrusader said:


> Apparently, something with the alignment of the earth, the sun, and the FOX Satellite, has caused this nationwide.


Didnt happen with my affiliate in Traverse City, MI..Game was HD from the opening kickoff...


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Ugh the Lions are such an embarrassment.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

SParker said:


> Ugh the Lions are such an embarrassment.


Whats new? They been that way every since Sanders retired.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Wasn't worth the bandwidth :lol:


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Redskins/Eagles dropped down to SD for a while in the first half. After a commercial, went back to HD.


----------



## MIJBFAN (May 27, 2007)

I wonder IF I watch the Lions in SD if they would play better?
What a sorry group(Can't call it a team) they have.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

MIJBFAN said:


> I wonder IF I watch the Lions in SD if they would play better?
> What a sorry group(Can't call it a team) they have.


I've tried every version of that theory I could think of...maybe they'll win if I watch in HD (nope), watch in SD (nope), watch on OTA (nope), watch on DirecTV (nope), watch on Comcrap (nope), watch on my small TV (nope), watch on my big TV (nope), watch with one eye closed (nope), watch with sound (nope), watch without sound (nope)...turns out the only thing that actually works for me is to watch...well...something else.

--Mav


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Maverickster said:


> I've tried every version of that theory I could think of...maybe they'll win if I watch in HD (nope), watch in SD (nope), watch on OTA (nope), watch on DirecTV (nope), watch on Comcrap (nope), watch on my small TV (nope), watch on my big TV (nope), watch with one eye closed (nope), watch with sound (nope), watch without sound (nope)...turns out the only thing that actually works for me is to watch...well...something else.
> 
> --Mav


Does that actually help them win though???


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> Does that actually help them win though???


Well, obviously not, but it does help me keep my sanity.

--Mav


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Maverickster said:


> Well, obviously not, but it does help me keep my sanity.


at least u have the #1 pick in the 2009 draft to possibly look forward too....mel kiper jr. says its a great wr class too.


----------



## MIJBFAN (May 27, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> at least u have the #1 pick in the 2009 draft to possibly look forward too....mel kiper jr. says its a great wr class too.


THANK GOD Matt is gone!
And I have found that during the game is a great time for a nap. Never felt better after a lions game.


----------

